# egg sharing advice needed!!!!



## kody1983 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi I am wanting to do egg sharing but am lost with what clinic to use I have researched loads from all over the country as I dont mind if we travel anyone know which is the best which one does ivf for the donor for free and success rates please thanks ladies xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi

where abouts are you from?


----------



## kody1983 (Aug 13, 2011)

West yorkshire x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
I did egg share at the LWC in Darlington i found them very good and i got my ivf free as you can see by my ticker i fell pregnant on my first go and have got a beautiful baby boy and intend to do it again next year at the same clinic


----------



## kody1983 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats fantastic juicy27 how much did it cost overall for tests and ****  Thank you for your reply x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

It cost £300 for the intial blood tests and screening. I think it was around £52 for the HFEA. I cant remember anything else...Baby brain still   If you contact the London Womens Clinic on the website they will give you a break down of costs, I believe they are doing an offer for egg donors at the moment

Hope this helps x


----------



## kody1983 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats great thank you xx


----------

